# Microsoft Office



## Sterfput (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait-il me dire c'est quoi cette version de Microsoft Office 2010 Handbook sur l'appstore ???
Edité par Edusoft ? Des copies d'écrans de type Pc ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------

Est-ce juste une vidéo d'apprentissage ?? Mais d'habitude c'est classé dans Enseignement et ici c'est Productivité !?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Septembre 2011)

Handbook= manuel en anglais... C'est donc à priori une documentation que office...


----------



## Larme (20 Septembre 2011)

Idem, Handbook, c'est un manuel...
De plus, c'est marqué en majuscule dans la description après le _NOTICE_
_D'ailleurs, il manque un "r" à « learn »._


----------



## Sterfput (21 Septembre 2011)

Car c'est pas très claire sur l'app store, pas de description de l'app et assistance ne marche pas.


----------

